# Ryan Giggs time to be knighted??



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

*Should Ryan Giggs be Knighted for services to football?*​
Yes 4972.06%No1927.94%


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

After another solid performance and IMO who ran the show last night at 37 I reckon it's about time he was knighted for services to football.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if your going to knight a footballer at the mo,i cant think of

anyone else tbh,the wizzard gets my vote.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

indeed


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

This player has always been under rated IMO, What a great player


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got my vote!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

He was a major player in Bobby Charltons Soccer School (I was chosen to go!). I hear you though, Knighthood is a big thing....

and he was never selected for England so he cant be that good!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if he had played for boro then i would say yes :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Apart from playing for huge sums of cash and becoming a multi millionaire- how has he served football - set up coaching academy's??- donated funds ??? used his fame to highlight poverty ?? set up charitable concerns ??


Yeh pretty much all them and probably some more. A true role model and great man.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Apart from playing for huge sums of cash and becoming a multi millionaire- how has he served football - set up coaching academy's??- donated funds ??? used his fame to highlight poverty ?? set up charitable concerns ??


hes proved that you dont have to be a complete c0ck to be a footballer. that alone is a major acheivment

:lol:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

His loyalty and dedication to man u should be enough to knight him alone even after his playing career is over he will still continue training/ managing imo


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Apart from playing for huge sums of cash and becoming a multi millionaire- how has he served football - set up coaching academy's??- donated funds ??? used his fame to highlight poverty ?? set up charitable concerns ??


And be like all the others and hogg the limelight?? You mention all of the above here's a few he's been involved with.

No1 http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/628/other-top-stories/2010/06/07/1962281/zinedine-zidane-luis-figo-and-ryan-giggs-star-in-soccer-aid

No2

Manchester United's Ryan Giggs has been appointed as an ambassador for the children's charity Unicef.

The Welsh international has spent six years working with the charity through the club's "United for Unicef" partnership.

He has recently returned from a trip to Soweto, South Africa, where he met young people affected by HIV as part of the Unicef Children and Aids campaign.

Mr Giggs said: "As a father, the future of my culinary is always on my mind."

He added: "To be asked to become a Unicef Ambassador, and to have the opportunity to help other children, who so desperately need it, is a great honour and one that I am proud to accept.

"HIV and Aids is having a devastating effect on children across the world, so through my position, I hope to help Unicef raise awareness about these important issues."

The player visited China with Manchester United last year where he met young steaks from Sichuan Province who are part of a trafficking prevention programme funded by the club.

In 2003, he was among the players who met UN Secretary General Kofi Annan.

He has also helped Unicef raise money by fronting several TV appeals during emergencies such as the Asian Tsunami disaster.

Giggs joins David Beckham and Angelina Jolie, who are also ambassadors for the international children's organisation.

No3 http://www.fancydress4fun.co.uk/ryan-giggs-to-front-charity-midnight-walk-84-c.asp

No4 http://vorg.vinspired.com/tag/ryan-giggs

No 5 http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3185735/Ryan-Giggs-and-Sir-Alex-Ferguson-announce-club-will-raise-1m-for-charity.html

Not bad is it?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

best time would be after hes done playing imo. could be a while tho, haha


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

He has maintained a team place over the last 20years of united being there abouts or at the top of the premiership.

Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> And be like all the others and hogg the limelight?? You mention all of the above here's a few he's been involved with.
> 
> No1 http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/628/other-top-stories/2010/06/07/1962281/zinedine-zidane-luis-figo-and-ryan-giggs-star-in-soccer-aid
> 
> ...


Well said!!

Ryan Giggs - Tearing you apart since 1991


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

100 % agree ...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

after his performance against us last night i kinda want him dead!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> after his performance against us last night i kinda want him dead!


I'd be the same if I was a Chelsea fan mate. I'm not a Man Untited fan I just like to watch football you could call me a football fan but last night Giggs ran the show mate. I reckon Chelsea have dropped a major swinger signing Torres, it stinks of Abramovich and Shevchenko again.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

torres will come good mate i dont doubt that for a second, i just dont think it will be this season. i think a summer off with a proper pre-season will sort him out.

I admit thought u can smell abramovich all over that signing but nevertheless he is a world class striker on form! i just cant believe drogba is warming the bench so much these days when he is clearly one of the best strikers in the world, granted he is a c0ck but whenever he plays there is a big difference in our attack.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Glassback said:


> He was a major player in Bobby Charltons Soccer School (I was chosen to go!). I hear you though, Knighthood is a big thing....
> 
> *and he was never selected for England so he cant be that good!*


Thats cuz he's not english :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Juice Junky said:


> Thats cuz he's not english :lol:


Didn't he have the choice between England and Wales and chose Wales?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good choice in deleting your post milner!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Good choice in deleting your post milner!


I know mate. My dad must have lied to me for years the ba5tard lol.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

First off, am not a united fan at all... although do think they have been the best team in the UK over the last twenty or so years, and Giggs has been a great player for them - has the odd rant at refs, but generally is well behaved, totally professional, loyal, dedicated, not a media whore, does great work off the pitch for UNICEF (an organisation I support big time) and a superb football player.

Am not sure I believe in the peerage system and knighthoods, but he certainly deserves recognition for his career and how he has used his celebrity status.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

It was in the papers today thats giggs will play one more season then have already struck a verbal agreement with Southend FC to play there season after


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> It was in the papers today thats giggs will play one more season then have already struck a verbal agreement with Southend FC to play there season after


really? Can't see him ever playing for anyone else.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

He should and probably would already be knighted if back in the day he had choose to play for England instead of Wales.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> He should and probably would already be knighted if back in the day he had choose to play for England instead of Wales.


he never had the choice


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here ya go

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Giggs

Look in the international football section


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

milner575 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Giggs
> 
> Look in the international football section


If you read the whole thing fella

Using the name Ryan Wilson, Giggs captained England at schoolboy level, playing at Wembley Stadium against Germany in 1989.[9] He changed his surname at the age of 16, when his mother remarried. His parents had separated two years earlier.[10]


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hell yes, the guy is a legend! 20 years at united? Crazy good loyalty.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> If you read the whole thing fella
> 
> Using the name Ryan Wilson, Giggs captained England at schoolboy level, playing at Wembley Stadium against Germany in 1989.[9] He changed his surname at the age of 16, when his mother remarried. His parents had separated two years earlier.[10]


we all know he captained them at schoolboy level, whats that got to do with it?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nidge said:


> And be like all the others and hogg the limelight?? You mention all of the above here's a few he's been involved with.
> 
> No1 http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/628/other-top-stories/2010/06/07/1962281/zinedine-zidane-luis-figo-and-ryan-giggs-star-in-soccer-aid
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOM!

Nice one Nidge


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> If you read the whole thing fella
> 
> Using the name Ryan Wilson, Giggs captained England at schoolboy level, playing at Wembley Stadium against Germany in 1989.[9] He changed his surname at the age of 16, when his mother remarried. His parents had separated two years earlier.[10]


Born in Cardiff to Welsh parents, Giggs represented Wales at international level. As a youngster, Giggs captained England Schoolboys. Contrary to popular belief, he was never eligible for the full England team (eligibility at the schoolboy level depends solely upon the location of the school, in Giggs' case Moorside High School in Salford).


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If he had wanted to play I'm sure they could have found an English descendent, just like Jack Charlton did for the Republic of Ireland. I heard on talk sport that his dad was english to.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> If he had wanted to play I'm sure they could have found an English descendent, just like Jack Charlton did for the Republic of Ireland. I heard on talk sport that his dad was english to.


robably could of mate and maybe you did hear that, but the fact is he was never given the choice like a lot of people believed , myself included


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

We have been educated today lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

everydays a school day :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Yeh pretty much all them and probably some more. A true role model and great man.


didnt realise he had an acacemy etc nice one to him for doing that


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Glassback said:


> He was a major player in Bobby Charltons Soccer School (I was chosen to go!). I hear you though, Knighthood is a big thing....
> 
> and he was never selected for England so he cant be that good!


He played schoolboy but a certain England manager didn't think he was good enough. He was the best player England never had.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

milner575 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Giggs
> 
> Look in the international football section


Wasn't it Venables who missed out on Giggs??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

He was never eligible to play for England. He played for England schoolboys because he went to school in England. Hes Welsh, it never came into it. The whole thing is myth.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

damn right he does. impeccable behaviour on and off the pitch.


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

Such an under rated player , and a fellow welshman ;D


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

underrated? by who?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im from the blue half of manchester and agree giggs is and has been class althrough his career a model proffesional unlike that shrek cnut :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no interest in Manchester Utd or football for that matter but l do agree with this.

He has taken up very little media time with his personal life and comes across as a decent bloke so l wouldnt have a problem with it at all...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Im from the blue half of manchester and agree giggs is and has been class althrough his career a model proffesional unlike that shrek cnut :laugh:


Well said mate coming from a City fan it shows that people appreciate a good player.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Well said mate coming from a City fan it shows that people appreciate a good player.


Personally though prefer paul scholes not a team in the world that he wouldnt have got in in his prime pure genius


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Cana understand why footballers get knighthoods or any celebs, we are idolising the wrong people imho


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah once he has finished playing I have no doubt that he will get knighted.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

No we dont


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Footballers are huge role models in society whether we like it or not though, and Ryan Giggs has been one of the best role models a child into their football could have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

He is a true football legend!!! Without a doubt he needs to be knighted


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Playing for the same sucsessfull team for most of your carreer - can he play for another set up change his game to suit ?? as Beckham did or is he just in his comfort zone can not change or challenge himself further than Man U ?? if it was a toss up between beckham and Giggs for a knighthood i would choose Beckham - High prifile - media sensation and alot of Charity work and lobbying for Britain Olympics and the face of britishsport and spokes person for various charities - better choice than Giggs - i mean i had to ask if he did charity work as his profile is allot lower in those respects than others- the more expsure your get the better help you can give to chosen causes- just my take


Beckham isn't fit to lace Ryan Giggs boots. Beckham is only bothered about one thing and that's "BRAND BECKHAM". The man is a total tool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

and becoming the most decorated player ever? the mans a legend. if you are wumming then fair enough but to compare him to Beckham is a ****ing joke


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> and playing for one club all your professional career is one dimensional - like working the same job for the same company all your working life- *how many have done that *??


loads probably,Franz Beckenbauer played for b.munich until aged 32,joined as youngster.

Brazilians,Italians etc?


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Never understood why ferguson and busby were knighted but not Shankly or Paisley.

So adds up that it will be sir giggs soon.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I think he has been a fantastic ambassador for British Football, easily one of the greats.. However, I'm sure the £105k a week he earns is more than enough recognition.. But if they were going to knight him they should do it when he retires.. Which will be when he's 107.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jim. said:


> Never understood why ferguson and busby were knighted but not Shankly or Paisley.
> 
> So adds up that it will be sir giggs soon.


Nice selective use of capitals there.

I would imagine it's because the former two provided entertainment and attacking football without compromise, whereas the latter two bored everyone to tears with endless backpasses and dodgy penalty shootouts, getting english clubs banned from europe, etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

x


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill play along...Maldini?

Mentioning Scholes, one of the most respected players in world football and widely regarded as the finest footballer of his generation 

Good try though


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol,so he had a year in america or somewhere at the end of his career,doesnt count really does it.

admit it mate,your on the backfoot in this argument.

I think he's a future man u coach too,which only reinforces his

credentials


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pele only played for santos in his entire career,played in america,but come on

that dont count,there football careers were over by then mate,just

publicity for the american leagues,like gigs played for england

school boys,same sh1t different shovel.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> good one - that took a long while to find - try to find three that play for the same team ?? that have done that -* i am not questioning their skills or ability at all *- just can not leave foiregies apron strings - still hard for giggs to sign for another team when you have scholeses c*ck in one hand and Nevills in the other while sucking on fergies-


yes you did. I quote you: Paul Scholes (one dimensional )


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tony adams, mat letissier, jack charlton and trevor brooking all played for one club during their career :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

x


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fair enough mate, I wont have the ginger princes name blackened


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Sir Kenny before Giggs eh for what he's done for this city especially with hillsborough you can't discount he deserve it mote than any one.


----------



## ThreeOne (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember being a kid playing in a 6-a-side tournament at the cliff training ground. We came second in the tournament, got knocked out in the final, went outside and there giggs was, on his way out from the players building across the car park. He drove over to us despite the exit being the other way, signed everything we gave him for like 10 minutes, then drove off. At that age he was one of my role models (alongside my dad of course), I've met him in person a couple of times due to living near him and hes never let me down, never shattered the illusion, a true gent!

That being said, I'd rather see most knighthoods go to soldiers and do-gooders (sp?) people who arent in the public eye whatsoever, alongside medals and honours. While in this case hes a good candidate for a knighthood, I think celebrities get enough recognition without royalty getting involved!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> fair enough mate, I wont have the ginger princes name blackened


Hmmm think he did a good job of that himself yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

have to admit a sneaking admiration for Giggs, even though I'm a Liverpool fan. But a knighthood? Whoah, there!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Hmmm think he did a good job of that himself yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Still love him 

On another note, some rumours about giggs doing the rounds, may have been a naughty boy


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I take it he's some kind of overpaid footballist? Knighthood, you gotta be joking!


----------



## Vars (Apr 19, 2010)

very naughty!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Still love him
> 
> On another note, some rumours about giggs doing the rounds, may have been a naughty boy


Hahahaha just gonna post that ash lol if its true there goes his knighthood :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Been the kiss of death this thread hasnt it haha! :lol:


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Nidge said:


> After another solid performance and IMO who ran the show last night at 37 I reckon it's about time he was knighted for services to football.


Services to servicing, 6 months could be called a solid performance though


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got my vote, even though hes Welsh


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

great role model and family man with high morals.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

After the high ground and cowardice this guys shown recently, no fecking chance. What a complete tool


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> Been the kiss of death this thread hasnt it haha! :lol:


Fookin to right, it's dead in the water now. He's been a prized tvvat for bedding that media whore of C4's Big Brother.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

It will be like " SAVING RYANS PRIVATES " now...lol


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Imogen that, a think she should get a honour for her contribution to the game or being on the game either 1,as for that snivelling cvnt, wants to play away n use his money to hid the fact, fvck him let him suffer,give him a knighthood a wouldn't give him a night out tosser


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> Apart from playing for huge sums of cash and becoming a multi millionaire- how has he served football - set up coaching academy's??- donated funds ??? used his fame to highlight poverty ?? set up charitable concerns ??


he played upto under 21 level then decided to swap to his fathers home country Wales. Would of been first choice as we've never had a natural left sided player since forever!!!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm knighted for getting paid sh it loads and acting a premedonna and playing a game- great. the guys a ****- knight someone who deserves it and actually does something worthwhile. Dustbin men for eg


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a feeling this guy is going to get totally destroyed soon as the order is lifted, I think the press are going to take him to peices and quiet rightly so IMO, cowards are the lowest form of life.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I blame all these gold digging wag's,destroy a guys life for a 100k lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

......and lets not forget when he punched one of his x's in the face ( a friend of mine)......theres a lot more to Ryan than meets the eye..believe me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I blame all these gold digging wag's,destroy a guys life for a 100k lol.


but its only cause they have the money that they get the good looking girls......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dazzasafc85 said:


> he played upto under 21 level then decided to swap to his fathers home country Wales. Would of been first choice as we've never had a natural left sided player since forever!!!!!


shakes head...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> but its only cause they have the money that they get the good looking girls......


I was never loaded ide take looks over cash anyday:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ryan Giggs, taking you to court since 2011.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I hear he is only one of few premiership footy players with these orders, as for Giggs history will show him as a person taking crap advice and hiding in the corner, he isn't a role model or a person to be looked up at, a real man would have known when to fess up, he wanted to sue thousands of twitter, who was he kidding FFS


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

If he kept his mouth shut it would never came out.

She wasnt gonna sell him out. Muppet.

The other player is gareth barry who was riding a chicm called kimberley west for 3 months.

Hardly a shocker tho is it. "Football player fuks a burd who is not his wife" imagine that...ffs. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

After the way he's played this season, I hope he spends the summer doing more of the same!! Bring on next season... Ryan Giggs tearing you apart since 1991


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Amazing footballer but hell does he make sh1t choices, his Wife knew what he was like he will now forever be known as a coward.

I don't think this will go away. Imogen is going to get her revenge along with thousands on Twitter and the entire media; Giggs stand up like a man and stop thinking you are above the rest of us. He needs to learn when to stop digging and help kill this story which is about to explode in his face, I honestly feel sorry for his Wife who no doubt has been endlessly lied too by this playboy and a gagging order was never going to help, she deserved to know what she is married 2.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Raptor said:


>


Brilliant


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

ryan giggs- YOU BIG TW4T


----------

